# IOD Stuff



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope, didn't realize you could buy them from anywhere else but their website (I looked once). I will have to check this out!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Just follow the directions. I have purchased all that stuff for Ted and it didn't make a darn bit of difference. It just made him look like a grease ball after two days in the ring. I found different food is what really changes their coat.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I used too much of the conditioner, and my handler noticed it (that's how I could tell I used too much conditioner--to be honest, I had "glopped" it on instead of being patient enough to spray it on--ugh, spraying takes too long!)

My handler told me to not use the conditioner, or spray it on, and with a light spray, you can't tell there's anything there. I know that it has helped me with coat--as for Teddy, he looks like he has great coat! Not much should be needed there!


----------

